# I'm coming to Malaga on 11th May.



## 2Tfruit (Apr 22, 2008)

Bien mis amigos?  I’m a 37 year old single woman and looking to move to Malaga. This will be my first trip out there. I’ve researched it online obviously but nothing beats the knowledge of someone in the “know”. I thought perhaps a week, initially, would allow me time to preliminarily scout out suitable jobs, living arrangements, the expat community and if Malaga can offer me my dream. 

I’m likely to confirm my flights tomorrow (23rd April) and am looking at 11th May for a week or so. It would be brilliant if someone out there could afford me some of their time, wisdom and friendship whilst I’m there.

Can you spare any time at all please? I’d love it! Any comments are also welcome, I’ve tried the jobsites etc but seem to be getting nowhere because I’m not there yet. 

Espero recibir pronto noticias suyas 

Anita x


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

2Tfruit said:


> Bien mis amigos?  I’m a 37 year old single woman and looking to move to Malaga. This will be my first trip out there. I’ve researched it online obviously but nothing beats the knowledge of someone in the “know”. I thought perhaps a week, initially, would allow me time to preliminarily scout out suitable jobs, living arrangements, the expat community and if Malaga can offer me my dream.
> 
> I’m likely to confirm my flights tomorrow (23rd April) and am looking at 11th May for a week or so. It would be brilliant if someone out there could afford me some of their time, wisdom and friendship whilst I’m there.
> 
> ...


Lucky Malaga 

Dont think you will be single to long 

Welcome to the forum anyways


----------



## 2Tfruit (Apr 22, 2008)

Hehe you daft sod :0) You're my first response to any forum, ever. Even if it was pointless it made be bl**dy laugh. You can't help then I take it? With my potential move I mean not the singledom thing? Priorities man, priorities! 

Ta for making my incorporation onto expatforum so memorable Big Pete.

Little Neet ;0)


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hiya 2T

I doubt unfortunately that 1 week will do it for you ...... things move slowly over here. Research rental properties on the internet, thats the easiest way to do it. 

And ....... I'm sure I dont need to say it, but take care popping your pic up there and asking complete strangers if they will escort you for a week. You just dont know who you might end up getting!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

imo/e Job sites here are basically full of

1) Temp poorly paid jobs
2) Very stressed and underpaid jobs
3) High turnover "self employed status" jobs.

Also be VERY aware that in summer a lot of companies advertise for staff just to cover other staffs holiday breaks. If they offer to give you a 2-4 week trail - be aware that the end may not (with some probability) be a contract. The problem is this rejection then figures in your Spanish employment record. 

And yes it moves slow - few Jobs - many applicants - means LONG selection processes. imo quick decisions are more due to short term desperation. 

Very interesting interview on Madrid local station about the Spanish financial economy. Basically it came down to Property speculation and keeping wages LOW. Take into account that the property boom is precarious - and the future is a bit bleak. 

We've some German friends over near Alicante - many are selling up and moving back as they can live better "back home" - taking long winter "hols".


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> imo/e Job sites here are basically full of
> 
> 1) Temp poorly paid jobs
> 2) Very stressed and underpaid jobs
> ...


I'm an early retiree. I've got to admit when people say they are coming over here to work, I just wonder what they are expecting. OK, the cost of living here is cheaper than the UK, but the average salary here is only €13k. Thats if you can get work. Living in Spain if you dont have to work is a doddle. Working here (9 - 2pm, 5 - 9pm) wont always be much fun. Long hours, low wages.


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Anita,

On a more positive note, I moved to the Costa del Sol over 4 years ago and have been here ever since. I found my job as a graphic designer (before I left the UK) on a Recruitment website based in Spain and my wages were above average for the Coast. So anything is possible... but you just have to be patient (I searched for my job for a year and a half before I found the right one and made the move).

My job was based in Puerto Banus so the cost of living there was higher than average (thats why my wages were high. But now I work for myself and have moved up in the hills in Calahonda.

The recruitment sites you should try are:-
wemploy . com
recruitspain . com
ambientjobs . com
and also try surinenglish . com in the classified section (i think the jobs are a bit more below average on that site though, but you can find good accommodation from there).

Make sure the job is right for you before you make the move because I have seen so many people come here and end up back in the UK because of poor wages or no job. Thats why I didnt give up my good job in the UK befre I found the right one here... and it paid off.

Also Stravinsky is right.... its not a good idea to post your photo and then ask for a complete stranger to show you around over here... you never know who it might be... just be careful.

Good luck in finding your job... and any other questions I would be happy to help with.

Hasta luego, Paul

(SNIP)


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

2Tfruit said:


> Hehe you daft sod :0) You're my first response to any forum, ever. Even if it was pointless it made be bl**dy laugh. You can't help then I take it? With my potential move I mean not the singledom thing? Priorities man, priorities!
> 
> Ta for making my incorporation onto expatforum so memorable Big Pete.
> 
> Little Neet ;0)


Cant help in Malaga unfortunately , i am on the Mallorca island .

we are a friendly lot here so post away and the Spain mainlanders will be at your disposable . And i am pleased that i made you smile a little 

Now if you was going to Mallorca


----------

